# M or F



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

are you:-


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

there is no.... other


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> there is no.... other



What for? Everyone knows that .."others" in Egypt do not exist.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> there is no.... other


I did consider putting some other options but thought better of it :eyebrows:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Knew it

already out numbered 5 : 1

what chance have I got


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

well lets see what button jim and deadguy click


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> well lets see what button jim and deadguy click


Well there's no button for "other" like you pointed out, so........ 

Don't think the 2 of us would really turn the scale........

Interesting thread though.......I wonder why did Lanason need to ask in the first place.........Need help mate? :boxing:................(But 15 to 4.............Think the right question should be..........Need bandages mate? :behindsofa: )


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> .......I wonder why did Lanason need to ask in the first place.....


well I was looking at my Facebook and most posters seem female. then i came on here and concluded the majority were the fairer sex.. needed to confirm my suspicions :eyebrows:

I nearly decided to make results public,l but decided most may prefer to be anonomous


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> well I was looking at my Facebook and most posters seem female. then i came on here and concluded the majority were the fairer sex.. needed to confirm my suspicions :eyebrows:
> 
> I nearly decided to make results public,l but decided most may prefer to be anonomous


Just wondering....is there any reason why we can't have a gender symbol under our profile.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Just wondering....is there any reason why we can't have a gender symbol under our profile.





Don't I have enough trouble with I will teach you Arabic, show you Cairo posts as it is?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> well I was looking at my Facebook and most posters seem female. then i came on here and concluded the majority were the fairer sex.. needed to confirm my suspicions :eyebrows:
> 
> I nearly decided to make results public,l but decided most may prefer to be anonomous





but you do not know if the answers are true... I might have clicked on male,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> but you do not know if the answers are true... I might have clicked on male,


Lies, damn lies and statistics:eyebrows:

I believe everything said on this forum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Lies, damn lies and statistics:eyebrows:
> 
> I believe everything said on this forum


 you could do the survey again and see if you get the same result


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Why are the males pink and females blue? Seems a bit assbackwards.


----------

